# Whoop whoop



## Pancakes (Aug 1, 2013)

My chickens have laid their first egg, so chuffed that they've produced


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yay, congratulations, and welcome to the forum, and to the egg laying club!!!


----------

